# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Spookey box تحديثات :  Spookeybox update v1.5.2.4 - promise the moon [ great update ]

## mohamed73

*WHAT'S UPDATE NEWS ?* *1. For Android Chinese Mobile :*  * Read Scater File** Write Scater Custome File*  *2. Core LG Module OPENED.* *3. Core MOTOROLA Module OPENED.* *4. Fixed Some Bugs BlackBerry Module*.   *Full Setup Spookey DOWNLOAD LINK*   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *ENJOY THIS UPDATE ....**and have a nice day!*          *BR.* *.::ARD::.*

----------

